# Sat Nav



## compo (4 May 2012)

Cycling along a narrow lane this morning when a large lorry approached me. I pulled right over and stopped to allow him to pass, but he stopped as well and wound his window down and a hand with the inevitable delivery note appeared. I must stop wearing a red soft shell top, people think I am a postie and know everywhere. Anyway I didn't know where the driver was looking for so I suggested he pulled into a layby just along the road and I would fire up my sat nav and find his destination for him which we did. He was amazed when I pulled a little Binatone satnav out of my rack pack and within minutes we had him knowing exactly where to go. 

I carry the satnav in case of emergency. It is one thing knowing the way but explaining exactly where I am can be a problem that is easily solved with the sat nav. This is the first time I have actually used it though.


----------



## defy-one (4 May 2012)

Iphone - google maps would pinpoint where you are my friend. Still it worked for you and nice you helped the driver out


Sent by iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## compo (4 May 2012)

I don't have an iphone. My mobile phone still has button A and button B and takes old pennies. I did have an old satnav sitting in my cupboard, unused and until I thought about the bike, unwanted.


----------



## IanT (9 May 2012)

compo said:


> I don't have an iphone. My mobile phone still has button A and button B and takes old pennies. I did have an old satnav sitting in my cupboard, unused and until I thought about the bike, unwanted.


 
I like that idea. Mapping on the iPhone is only as good as the 3G signal which, once you're into deepest darkest rural England, is pretty.....erm..........what's the word I'm thinking of.......rhymes with.......light!!!!

Even the cheapest old dedicated Sat Nav comes with pre-loaded maps so provided it can get a GPS signal (which is much easier to acquire than a 3G signal) then you're in business.

The old TomTom might just end up in a seat pack now - cheers for the idea, Compo.


----------

